# NH 57 hay rake belt replacement?



## Dave 100 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello all
I've just bought a second hand New Holland 57 hay rake, unfortunately without the operators manual. The drive belt is OK at the moment but eventually it will have to be replaced. What bolts/brackets need to be undone at the big sheave end to slip the new belt over the big sheave?
TIA
Dave


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to have one a long time ago, strange enough I seem to remember seeing a manual for it somewhere a few years ago. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

mlappin said:


> We used to have one a long time ago, strange enough I seem to remember seeing a manual for it somewhere a few years ago. I'll see if I can find it.


If you find that manual I'd be interested in the info also. I need to replace the belt on mine before using it again; noticed the outer fabric is starting to come off. The rake is the only thing I don't have a backup machine for so SURE don't want it to fail!

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Looked for that manual the other day, couldn't find it. Talked to Father over the weekend and he says he gave it to one of the guys at the coffee shop a few years ago. Sorry.


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you go to your local newholland dealer hey should be able to get you a manual at a good price.

Alex


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

You can also get one at: New Holland 57 Service, Repair & Owners Operators Manual Shop

They are a bit pricey but I've usually been able to get manuals for most things.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

farmboy9510 said:


> If you go to your local newholland dealer hey should be able to get you a manual at a good price.
> 
> Alex


You can order online from NH in printed or pdf download; download is $9.78 (that's the OM; no service manual listed?). Printed is a bit more. I got the OM for my 315 baler as a download but the pix are virtually worthless ("double screened" if you happen to know anything about printing). Don't know if the printed they offer is better or just a print out of the PDF you can download.

Lew


----------

